# Farmina and/or Ziwi Peak



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

Does anyone have any input on these two foods? I am thinking of changing my dogs kibble from Acana.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Depending on which Farmina you use it is a great food. The N & D I believe is the one to choose. Ziwi Peak is also a great food, but I can't afford 2 dogs on that. I have my two on a rotation and N & D will be one of them. Right now I'm on Acana. I use many top kibbles and mix it with my favorite, Grandma Lucy's.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

My dogs are on Farmina Wild Boar and they are doing awesome on it. I would recommend Farmina to any dog/cat owner. It's a very good food and my dogs look great with tons of energy to burn.

I'm going to add a different formula of Farmina soon. I think the Grain-Free Grass-Fed Lamb recipe looks like a good food to add to my dog's rotation. I'm looking forward to the first bag I get soon


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Depending on which Farmina you use it is a great food. The N & D I believe is the one to choose. Ziwi Peak is also a great food, but I can't afford 2 dogs on that. I have my two on a rotation and N & D will be one of them. Right now I'm on Acana. I use many top kibbles and mix it with my favorite, Grandma Lucy's.


I hear a lot of good things about Ziwi Peak, but I have no exp with the food myself. The cost is too high for three dogs, and I think Farmina and Fromm are perfect for my pups.


----------



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you! I think I will try Farmina and use Ziwi as treats


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

I have several on Farmina N&D Chicken Grain Free and its been since April. They eat without fail no matter how hot it is and they poop once a day even though they eat twice a day. The poo looks like a raw fed dog. As good as the dog foods are, the cat foods are developing a cult like following.

They are as shiny as a new penny.

They aren't cheap but you are getting meat and animal fat and no peas or lentils.

The guy on the Facebook Page gave me some very good portion advice. He said to feed 1 gram of protein per pound of ideal body weight. Each cup of grain free has about 37 grams of protein so just do the math.

The defacto online source seems to be Chewy, but SportDogFood.com has free shipping and a free tote bag as well. There is also a $10 off first time order coupon.


----------

